

Huawei Poses National-Security Threat to the U.S. - velodrome
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443615804578041931689859530.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
verelo
I saw this on 60 minutes last night. While there could be some truth to
elements of it, the whole story just goes against so many things people in the
US value, such as a free market. I think the best part of the whole story was
the example of a man who was visited by federal agents due to his Huawei
installation, and he saying something along the lines of "i had no other
option, Cisco doesnt make everything i need, there are no other US companies
that provide all the parts". He made a decision to buy the right level of cost
& quality he required, and because of it gets visited by the government?
Sounds a little insane to me, so much for the state staying out of other
peoples business...

